# NeW



## tonyfeeler09 (Nov 18, 2010)

What up im tony reppin Lake of the Ozarks, MO. I grew up in Stl snowboarding at hidden vally, ya i know it sucks but this year im goin to beaver creek with a bud of mine and I'm looking to get some new gear. I heart parks and rails. switch back lip wut up. I was just asking for some of your guys' imput on board and bindings. im 6' 150. SEE YOU ON THE SLOPES BREH!


----------



## Muki (Feb 8, 2010)

Welcome, fellow Stl-ian:thumbsup:


----------

